# The local Cypripediums (acaule and parviflorum var. pubescens)



## kentuckiense (May 2, 2008)

We only have two Cyp. species in the immediate Williamsburg area. Unfortunately, with finals and trying to write up my research, I haven't had much time to get out and photograph these guys.

Cypripedium acaule





As you can see, this species LOVES pine straw.





This species has a rather large basal orifice (pollinator exit). Several studies have confirmed that these are pollinated by bumblebees (genus Bombus).


Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens




Last spring, this population had 99 blooming stems.





This species has a much smaller basal orifice, indicating pollination by much smaller bees.


----------



## biothanasis (May 2, 2008)

Spectacular photos ken. Good work!!!!
Thanasis


----------



## Heather (May 2, 2008)

Hoping for photos on my end in about 2 weeks - (at least for parviflorum var. pubescens!)

Nice close up on the acaule - I'm always bugging the hort. staff about what pollinates what.


----------



## kentuckiense (May 2, 2008)

One of my roommates told me about another population of C. acaule he saw while running in the campus woods. I investigated today and got a few photos. I've never seen so many in one place; the ground was absolutely blanketed in some areas. Lots of big clumps, too.


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2008)

Come on, you planted those didn't you!? oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2008)

Awesome shots Zac, thanks so much for posting them! They remind me so much of home and the wonder you always feel when coming up on a group of wild Cyps in the woods. Love those pubescens in particular...


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2008)

Envy....:drool:


----------



## paphioboy (May 2, 2008)

You're making me start to love cyps... hehe..


----------



## Ernie (May 2, 2008)

Awesome! 

-Ernie


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 3, 2008)

Outstanding Zack!!

They will bloom here in about a month - cant wait!

Ron


----------



## Heather (May 4, 2008)

Oh, fabulous acaule!! Off to email my orchid loving work buddies....


----------



## smartie2000 (May 4, 2008)

amazing photos!


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 4, 2008)

I'm pretty much floored. I've found other cyp species in my home state of Michigan and Ontario, but no acaule...can't imagine having stands like this so close by!


----------



## Merv Hall (May 5, 2008)

Interesting information about the parviflorum. My largest clump last year had 22 blooming growths. This year it dropped to 9. Have grown fifteen years from a mature seedling and this is first decline. Nice to know this can happen in nature too.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 7, 2008)

Those are so nice. 

Craig


----------

